# DC boots on sale at 6pm for CHEAP!



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

DC BOOTS

fair selection, but better hurry, they are selling out fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

that site has some pretty sick deals


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

cheap prices


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

bummer that they don't ship north of the border :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

caddie23 said:


> bummer that they don't ship north of the border :thumbsdown:


you can ship it to me and ill ship it to ya if you slide me an extra 10 bucks :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any feedback on DC Park Boot 09 at 6pm.com Thinking all-mountain freeride & freestyle, with union force bindings.


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

awesome prices! already a bit limited though. I should've told my beginner friends to buy some the first time around or when their 32 boots were on sale.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah, good thing they only have a couple left for my size, otherwise I would've been broke!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Icyfrequency said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on DC Park Boot 09 at 6pm.com Thinking all-mountain freeride & freestyle, with union force bindings.



I was wondering the same thing. Cause for like 40 bucks it seems like a steal if they are decent boots. I've always had cheap boots tho so i dunno.:dunno:


----------

